# OMG, 1hr late taking ovitrelle!!!! Help!



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Help!!!! 
I cannot believe it. Was supposed to take my ovitrelle injection at 9:00-9:10pm, but forgot to take it till 10pm!! 50-60 mins late!
What the heck is going to happen now? Have I just wrecked the entire cycle!!!
Good God, up till now, I was as cool as a cucumber.

Please help!

x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's ok calm down deep breaths. there is a window in which they will harvest the eggs... you will be fine. call the clinic first thing and let them know, they may move your appointment back slightly, or they may not. collections don't always run to time anyway.. 
honest x sleep well and good luck with the collection.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much goldbunny!!!
Goodness me, I nearly threw up earlier. YIKES!!!
xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Emma - just ring your clinic in the morning, they will adjust your egg collection time accordingly. 

Can I just say though, my egg collection was supposed to be at 9.50am, but someone before me must have had a load of eggs lol or the dr needed a long *** break lol because I was 50 minutes late going down, it was fine though, your eggs dont need to be taken at a bang on precise time, just an approximate time give or take an hour ish.

A woman I spoke to on here before think her name was maisy? Did her hcg shot half hour late & was fine.

Just give your clinic a quick ring in the morning you will be fine.

My nurse told me a woman once forgot to do her hcg shot & turned up for egg collection forgetting all about the injection.........

least your not that bad! LOL x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

My mate gold bunny beat me to typing, I was giving you a life story that's why lol. X 

Hi GB. X


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Agree with the others, I was told they need to do EC between 34-38 hours after u took ur trigger so there is plenty of room for error, they will just ask u on EC day what time u took ur trigger xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hahaha, I'm not that bad. Luckily!!

Ladies, you are both legends. Thank you in advance for my good nights sleep tonight!!!

xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Bambibaby12  
x


----------



## Minidaisy (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Emma just to let you know I did the same thing my last cycle and they weren't even bothered when I called the next day, as far as I can tell  most of the the transfers run late anyway, as long as you have taken in within the timeframe....which you have , you should be fine. Just let them know.  It's so funny I posted the same when I did it lol I wish you all the best xxxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha, thanks minidaisy. Super relieved to read your post!!!
xx


----------

